# root kits



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

beware of root kits yall!!!!!! I have a galaxy j3 and somebody from facebook tracked me via a anti American post I replied to and put a root kit on my phone, I know cause I was watching my home screen when all of a sudden it went to settings, back up and security, and did a factor reset on my phone, after which the memory was full of nothing but nude pictures of women and porn dialer's! I wound up rooting it just to completely wipe it and reload the entire operating system. Consequently I have installed dod grade security and deleted my facebook acct. so beware of the hackers that have infiltrated facebook. and trust me its not the Russians, obama's people or anybody from Hillarys office. its just some freak I made mad by posting a picture of a Toyota pickup with an American flag in the back


----------

